# Not enough TRS inputs in Alesis Trigger iO for my mostly dual triggered E-kit.



## DanD (Aug 10, 2010)

I was wondering if there are any drum modules (i/O would be best in this case) that have more than 10 pad inputs. I have an expanded Alesis USB Pro kit with 5 DT (dual triggered; head and rim) toms, 1 DT snare, 1 DT crash, 1 TT (triple triggered; bell, choke, and face) ride (takes up two TRS inputs/spaces where the others are only one), 1 ST (single triggered) hit hat (not including the "HI-HAT" control or "INC/DEC" inputs that you can't use for anything else), 2 extra ST cymbals, and 2 ST kick drums. Kit = 13 pads; 7 DT/1 TT/5 ST. The Alesis Trigger iO has 12 inputs, but only 10 can be used for pads. 













I'm using a Hosa 1/4" TRS (stereo) to 2 1/4" TS (mono) Y cable for the two kick drums (which works just fine).






(two Cannon Twin Effect pedals in case you were wondering) 







I bought four Hosa TRS to 2 TRS Y cables ( Hosatech Y Cable, 1/4 in TRS to Dual 1/4 in TRS, 5 ft - )
, but they can only share the same two MIDI notes for both pads they're connected to. Is it possible for me to run two Alesis Trigger iOs through the same drum kit and computer? Or is there another drum module that has more than 10 inputs? 


Thank you.


----------



## thewildturkey (Aug 10, 2010)

I believe the alesis has the most IO for any production, reasonably priced interface.



Assuming your using a DAW and a VST like superior drummer, I would recommend buying a second alesis IO, then linking them via midi (midi out of module one to midi in of module two, then midi out of module 2 to PC). To then use the additional inputs, it can be achived in two ways.

First, you can change the MIDI note that corresponds to the input of module 1 (ie, transpose all the inputs up say 3 octaves, then configure your VST accordingly)

Alternitavly, and I would say the easiest way is to change the channel that one of the modules. So for example module 1 transmits on channel 6, and module 2 on channel 11. You can then use your DAW to transpose the notes depending on what midi channel they are heard on.

If none of that makes sense, I can record a video of my rig, I use a roland module and a cheap no brand drum module linked via midi that transmit on different channels, and get transposed in Cubase.


Can you please tell me what the Surge cymbals are like? I really want to get some, but I am concerned about there durability.


Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## DanD (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, I'm using SD2.0 w/ The Metal Foundry. The Trigger iO doesn't have a MIDI in, though. I don't know how that'll pan out. 


If it's not too much trouble, that would be great. Thank you. 


The Surge cymbals are mostly for look, really. I'd suggest rubber pads that have the same choke feature because it'd be cheaper, there'd be more rebound, more sensitivity (you wouldn't have to hit as hard to reach the same velocity), and they're much quieter than brass alloy. The chokes on mine apparently glitch when activated for some odd reason. They're pretty durable, but I use Tama silent tips ( Buy Tama TCP10D Silent Tips | Practice Pads | Musician's Friend ) on my sticks so I can only hear the drum software and not wake up/P.O. my parents.


----------



## S-O (Aug 10, 2010)

Don't the DM5 Alesis brains have 12 ins?

DM5 Drum Module 18-Bit Drum Sound Module


----------



## thewildturkey (Aug 11, 2010)

S-O said:


> Don't the DM5 Alesis brains have 12 ins?
> 
> DM5 Drum Module 18-Bit Drum Sound Module



I think those are only mono inputs, however given that has MIDI in it would work for 2 module solution.

A roland TD6 module will also support this, not heaps of inputs but it is cheap.

I will try to make a picstory/tutorial over the weekend of how to assign the channels ect in Cubase.

Dan.


----------



## DanD (Aug 12, 2010)

I posted this thread in another forum, also: Not enough TRS inputs in Alesis Trigger iO for my mostly dual triggered kit... - vdrums.com forum

I'm wondering if another Trigger iO and the Motu Fastlane could work in conjunction without having to use its USB MIDI port because of latency issues (I don't think it can be powered without the USB). I'll have to change the MIDI in options in the DAW, but I'm not sure if the MF would allow the audio interface's MIDI in to work that way.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Aug 17, 2010)

Introduction | MegaDrum MIDI Drum Trigger


----------



## DanD (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/128551-show-us-your-home-studio-setup-3.html

I got a MIDI merger and another Trigger iO. They work perfectly together. 


P.S. Sorry for this late, late response.


----------



## dr sgt pepper (Sep 14, 2010)

Dude

Very interested in your success with 2 Alesis Trigger ios. How did you overcome having your software understand your 2 different units? With the set up that you've described, you must be getting up to 20 different sounds (10 plus 10) from one midi source over 2 Trigger ios.

What happens if you choose a chromatic percussion midi "instrument" like a marimba....can you get 20 notes across the pads that your are hitting?

I can't help but think that I'd only get a repeat of 10 notes; the same 10 from each Alesis Trigger io.

Look forward to your reply ThanX

Scott


----------



## rexdrummer (Jan 17, 2015)

DanD said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/128551-show-us-your-home-studio-setup-3.html
> 
> I got a MIDI merger and another Trigger iO. They work perfectly together.
> 
> ...



Hi mate is there any chance you can explain further,,did you have to use seperate power supplies for trigger io units when using midi merger or did you also have the usb plugged in,,Could they be used the same way with the 2 usb cables as they are powered,,


----------



## yingmin (Jan 18, 2015)

DanD said:


> I bought four Hosa TRS to 2 TRS Y cables, but they can only share the same two MIDI notes for both pads they're connected to.


Forgive me if I'm misinterpreting your statement, but you can assign different notes to two pads connected to a single output on the Trigger I/O. I just tried it myself, and if you think about it, it HAS to be that way, or else dual-trigger pads wouldn't work.

edit: actually, I re-read your statement and noticed something I missed the first time. You should get TRS to dual *TS* cables, since there's no benefit to connecting a single-trigger pad to a TRS cable, and there's no way to plug two dual-trigger pads into a single input, since the input can only receive two different signals. A TRS-TRS Y cable still only sends tip and ring into the input, regardless of which pad is sending the tip signal and which is sending the ring. In fact, TRS-TRS should only be sending tip into the input regardless of which pad you hit.

doubleedit: ah, shit. Just noticed when the OP was posted.


----------

